# New house for Thor



## TheScubaDude (Jul 5, 2018)

Just finished this house for my baby. I live in Florida and this is meant to keep him outside in the sunshine. Looking for opinions. I got him in November, had him in a 30 gal aquarium and needless to say it didn't take long for him to outgrow it. Hoping this will last him a while but am hoping for any opinions and input.


----------



## Zyn (Jul 5, 2018)

I’d worry about his feet on that wire floor


----------



## TheScubaDude (Jul 5, 2018)

Zyn said:


> I’d worry about his feet on that wire floor



The wire floor is just for drainage since it is outside. It is covered with a tray with drain holes and mulch so his feet never touch that screening.


----------



## Zyn (Jul 5, 2018)

Yeah looking closer I saw the liner looks gold to me I’d add a hide or two


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Always think big. Argies should grow quickly to a large size. Be prepated for what should be their e olutionary success = BIG enclosure, escape-proof. God only knows what what feral pops do to native biota.


----------

